# Need Help...I want a Skyline Engine in my 240sx



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone out their could recomend me a Skyline Engine that would fit into my 5 speed 1995 Nissan 240sx. I would like someting from the R33 skyline GT-R's or higher up then that(pretty much a skyline Engine from 1995 and up). Dose anyone know what engine would be best for the swap? Thanks for taking the time to read.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

RB20 is supposedly fairly easy (the stock driveshaft will work), but RB25DET is the big daddy of Skyline swaps. Supposedly RB26DETT will work with an RB25 tranny, but it's prohibitively expensive and difficult.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

fiji_240sx, seriously. Do you have any clue on what type of engines skylines come with? Or their horse power ratings? Or even have a slim idea of how much the engine and install will cost you?


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

doesn't look like it 

I've seen one example of an s13 chassis powered by a rb26dett, and that was owned by a tuning shop, i havent seen it driving though. 

Not only is installing the rb26 into the s13 a handful, it would make the thing a bit of a pig to drive, as the balance would be put out, installing the other rb engines put the suspension out a bit as it is.

I only know a couple of people that want to install rb26s into s13s, but they are stupidly mad GTR owners with a couple spare motors.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

This reminds me of a question in Fast and Furious 2.

Will the GIL16 be better for mah skyling or the GIL20 bet better for my skyline? lol!!!


----------



## NewfarM (Jul 1, 2003)

well... I dont think It will be an easy swap fitting a Skyline engine into an 240SX... But Good Luck!


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

its not easy, but it's not that hard either.


----------



## NismoUrje (Jun 26, 2003)

IGN's Project S14 GT-R 

They have a weekly write up on the swap, they're still doing.


----------



## R34Driftking (Jun 30, 2003)

if your serious about an RB25 hit me up i got a motor forsale


----------

